# AppleScript et Notes emplacement des fichiers notes



## Moutet (14 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis je veux créer un script qui appel Notes et ouvrent une notes, mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas à savoir où sont stockés les notes et sans le chemin je ne pense pas pouvoir faire grand chose

Si vous connaissez le chemin Merci

DM

[_MacBook pro 13"_][_Catalina_]


----------

